# [Worklog] Purple LI



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 20, 2011)

*Projecto Purple LI*










Hi all, i will start my new project, with little lian li.

I want to make something beautiful






*Sponsor's WebSite Link's:*
http://www.aquatuning.com
http://www.adata.com.tw
http://www.seasonic.com/
http://www.bitspower.com.tw/
http://www.alphacool.com/






A great thanks to every sponsor, without you nothing is possible.


*hardware*

CPU: Intel i5 2500k
Board: Asus P8P67M PRO
Ram: Adata Plus V2.0 1866+
VGA: Asus 5850 1Gb
PSU: Seasonic X-760
Case: LIAN LI PC-A04
HDD: ???


*Watercooling*

Rad: Phobya G-Changer 240@white
Block CPU: Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone Silver
Block VGA: EK-FC Nickel Plexi
Pump:Phobya DCP 4.0
Res:EK Combo DCP v4.0
Conectors:???
Tube:Tygon
Liquid:Fluid XP UV Purple

*Other Stuff:*

Scythe Himuro
Fans??
Lot's of MDPC-X Sleeving
FlexLight LEDs white
















Elpida 





Thanks to aquatuning!  :thumb::rock:
















img]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/872/p1040517e.jpg[/img]




















Rad on painting!!!





Scythe Himuro to put the hard drive!


----------



## ultimatedesk (Jan 20, 2011)

Welp... nice pics so far aRkangeLPT!

Have any concept sketches to show us?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 21, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks man,

I had some with the case it had initially planned, so now I changed my mind, and I chose the A04, this does not have anything in sketches, all the ideas I have are in my head!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## gumpty (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking forward to this for watercooling goodness.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 27, 2011)

Mutch work to do on the case!

Photos:


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice PSU!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice pictures.
When will it be done?

You must be a professional photographer!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 27, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> very nice PSU!



I love it!



jsfitz54 said:


> CORRECT: possibel : possible,  its : is
> 
> Just as long as you are thanking your sponsors.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, im portuguese and my english is very bad! 

I don't kwon when because the hardware, i don't kwon when i can buy it all.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 29, 2011)

New Sponsor...


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 31, 2011)

alright mod time!!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 31, 2011)

How you see, i have already put tape on the case to begin the cut's


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 31, 2011)

aRkangeLPT said:


> How you see, i have already put tape on the case to begin the cut's



yep I saw that ... what kind of cuts are you planning?


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Jan 31, 2011)

Top, sides, and inside the case...

Wait for photos ro...


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2011)

looks good so far


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## klokwyze (Feb 11, 2011)

I think some guys take more time actually logging everything and putting it online than actually doing the mods. 

That's some really nice hw though and I bet it'll turn out awesome.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 14, 2011)

klokwyze said:


> I think some guys take more time actually logging everything and putting it online than actually doing the mods.



And what is the problem? I don't see any problem with the time i take to photoshop my photos!



klokwyze said:


> That's some really nice hw though and I bet it'll turn out awesome.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2011)

what are you making your cuts with?


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Feb 25, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> what are you making your cuts with?



Dremel


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 2, 2011)

subbed -- looks great so far!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 3, 2011)

xrealm20 said:


> subbed -- looks great so far!



Thanks


----------



## codyjansen (Mar 3, 2011)

looks amazing.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 9, 2011)

codyjansen said:


> looks amazing.



Thanks man, this week more updates!

Here is a review by me in portuguese, of the PSU that would be part of this project!

LINK


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

just saw the update at bit-tech a minute ago lol

very nice job man 

mod on!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks m8

Yes i posted it...


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (May 18, 2011)




----------



## jsfitz54 (May 18, 2011)

Very Attractive.


----------



## hbk123 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2011)

bypassing old thread warning for OP


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Oct 25, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Very Attractive.





hbk123 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks guys!



sneekypeet said:


> bypassing old thread warning for OP



Thanks bigbig mod 


Make some time since last update so;

here is some photos!









And here is my new facebook page all about modding x) Link


----------



## mATrIxLord (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome pics of your rig.... thumbs up!!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks bro, check my new other project!


----------

